# Prevagen. Has anyone tried it or is thinking about it?



## trderba (Oct 7, 2017)

I've done quite a bit of research on this product and I will gladly share what I have found, if you are interested.

Bonnie


----------



## Don M. (Oct 7, 2017)

There are countless "supplements" that make any number of claims, about improving people's health.  Most of them are little more than "cash cows" to the manufacturer.  

https://www.consumerreports.org/dietary-supplements/prevagen-memory-drug-maker-lawsuit-false-ads/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2017)

I use things like coconut oil, omega 3 fish oil and other supplements that help with cognition.  I'm not a fan of ones with particular brand names as they are usually very overpriced.  I've heard of that supplement on ads Bonnie, made from jellyfish, creatures I used to swim with and was stung by once.  If you have any inside info about this product, please share it with us here.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 7, 2017)

What is prevagen?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 7, 2017)

A memory supplement made from jellyfish.  http://www.prevagen.com/about-the-company/


----------



## Don M. (Oct 7, 2017)

Butterfly said:


> What is prevagen?



Prevagen is a supplement that is being heavily marketed to Seniors, and is "supposed" to improve cognitive ability for seniors.  There is quite a bit of information about this on the Internet.

https://supplement-geek.com/prevagen-review/

https://www.consumerhealthdigest.com/brain-enhancement-supplements/prevagen.htm

http://www.thememorypage.net/prevagen-reviews/

Also, see the Consumer Reports article I mentioned in Post #2

Bottom line....save your money.  Participating in the "Games" thread in this forum will probably do your brain far more good than taking this stuff ever will.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 8, 2017)

I talked to my doctor about sudden forgetfulness and she ordered blood work. I read the test results after they were posted on my online chart and saw my blood iron was really high and B-12 was pretty low. I read up on the best way to take B-12 - liquid is best, apparently. I take my B-12 and eat more B-12 foods and avoid iron-rich foods. Made a very noticeable difference.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Oct 8, 2017)

My daughter has been to international conferences in S.Korea a couple of times.  At Korean banquets, they were served jellyfish.  Without making too many generalisations, she said that the British delegates at least tried it, while the Americans were more reluctant.  She said it just tasted of salty jelly - well, what else would you expect.

I also heard quite recently that research showed that these 'Brain training' games that were supposed to help memory etc, actually had very little benefit.  At least they keep you out of mischief.


----------



## Cap'nSacto (Oct 8, 2017)

Capt Lightning said:


> My daughter has been to international conferences in S.Korea a couple of times.  At Korean banquets, they were served jellyfish.  Without making too many generalisations, she said that the British delegates at least tried it, while the Americans were more reluctant.  She said it just tasted of salty jelly - well, what else would you expect.
> 
> I also heard quite recently that research showed that these 'Brain training' games that were supposed to help memory etc, actually had very little benefit.  At least they keep you out of mischief.



Koreans are eating jellyfish because, for the past several years, with unexpected massive swarms of them killing the fishing industry, there hasn't been nearly enough fish to feed their people. When a famous Korean chef came up with some ways of incorporating them in cooking and meal preparation, the people decided to eat the jellyfish in place of their usual fish dishes, but they don't really care for them either. This article is about jellyfish-shredding bots now being deployed along their coast: 

https://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/jellyfish-murdering-robots/


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 8, 2017)

Don M. said:


> Prevagen is a supplement that is being heavily marketed to Seniors, and is "supposed" to improve cognitive ability for seniors.  There is quite a bit of information about this on the Internet.
> 
> https://supplement-geek.com/prevagen-review/
> 
> ...



Thanks, "subscribed" for later reading the links.


----------



## Cap'n Mike (Oct 10, 2017)

If you eat a healthy diet and live a healthy lifestyle with plenty of exercise there is no need to take any of these supplements. They just make for expensive pee and rich suppliers! The only one I would consider for my joints, which is not a diet supplement, is Glucosamine.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Oct 10, 2017)

SeaBreeze said:


> I use things like coconut oil, omega 3 fish oil and other supplements that help with cognition.  I'm not a fan of ones with particular brand names as they are usually very overpriced.  I've heard of that supplement on ads Bonnie, made from jellyfish, creatures I used to swim with and was stung by once.  If you have any inside info about this product, please share it with us here.



I also use coconut oil. I buy the virgin coconut oil (which has the coconut fragrance ) and use that in smoothies or for just taking a spoonful of it plain. I also buy the regular coconut oil and use that for any cooking where we use oil.  Since coconut is an MCT (medium chain triglyceride), it can pass though into the brain and be used by the brain as fuel. It has actually been shown to stop the progress of Alzheimer’s when given soon enough, or at least slow it way down. 
Since Alzheimer’s is actually a type of diabetes, just eating a low carb diet is supposed to help prevent some memory problems, and adding the coconut oil can help even more, and is not expensive to use.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 10, 2017)

Happyflowerlady said:


> I also use coconut oil. I buy the virgin coconut oil (which has the coconut fragrance ) and use that in smoothies or for just taking a spoonful of it plain. I also buy the regular coconut oil and use that for any cooking where we use oil.  Since coconut is an MCT (medium chain triglyceride), it can pass though into the brain and be used by the brain as fuel. It has actually been shown to stop the progress of Alzheimer’s when given soon enough, or at least slow it way down.
> Since Alzheimer’s is actually a type of diabetes, just eating a low carb diet is supposed to help prevent some memory problems, and adding the coconut oil can help even more, and is not expensive to use.



This is the brand I always use Happyflowerlady.  I also remember reading something about Alzheimer's being type 3 Diabetes.


----------



## Ben Jonson (Jul 9, 2019)

I read about Prevagen in this article, which says in detail what it is and how to use it.  https://tonusjournal.com/brain-health/alpha-brain-vs-prevagen-vs-optimind/.


----------



## norman (Jul 9, 2019)

I was thinking about _Prevagen_ but, after much thought what good would _Prevagen_ do for me,   ''H*ells The Bells''* my body is worn out.  I have a treadmill, stride cycle, bar bells and keep on the go all the time, but there something following me and won't go away...my doctor said it is called Father Time.  Many say its preventive and so the advertising agency named it    P r e v a g e n.  lol   Aging is _inevitable, but I am still hoping someone finds the Fountain of Youth,_ I think it was Ponce de Lon, he may still be looking and maybe found it  and got old and can't remember where it is...


----------



## norman (Jul 9, 2019)

Cap'nSacto said:


> I talked to my doctor about sudden forgetfulness and she ordered blood work. I read the test results after they were posted on my online chart and saw my blood iron was really high and B-12 was pretty low. I read up on the best way to take B-12 - liquid is best, apparently. I take my B-12 and eat more B-12 foods and avoid iron-rich foods. Made a very noticeable difference.


I hear that, every time I tell the doctor about an issue it is more tests, specialist etc.  I told my daughter ( who is a amateur herbalist ) and she said, dad you are just getting old.  Then gave me a list of herbs..ginkgo, turmeric, ginseng, vitamin D, fish oil, no salt, no sugar , no meat and keep the blood flowing to the brain.  She is a vegetarian and knows I love Big Mac's..


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 9, 2019)

I have no interest in Prevagen.  The ingredient in it is a *synthetic *attempt to copy what is in jellyfish. No thanks, enough synthetic toxins going around, don't want to voluntarily ingest any. Just found that out recently.


----------



## win231 (Jul 9, 2019)

I had no idea jellyfish had good memories.
Sorta reminds me of a remedy in Thailand for couples who are having trouble conceiving.  There are shops where they can spend a lot of money buying Cobra blood & drinking it.  The logic is (nonsense, of course) but the claim is that it will help since Cobras give birth to many young.


----------



## rgp (Jul 9, 2019)

As I've said many times ...IMO, no matter the condition, disease , supplement, drug, vitamin, etc ..... any & all of us will react differently to it. Positive response / negative response , cure ..... in each of us, we simply do not know the outcome till we try.


----------

